# ,  / > Elecraft >    KX3

## R0JU

KX3 shipments are estimated to begin late February to Early March 2012 
 :Neutral:

----------

*Shipping Status (Feb 28, 2012)
*     .   (   :Smile: ). 
      ...

----------

> 


     -    .  ,            . ,    .
    -            .
     ... 
   -  ...  .

----------


## R0JU

...  ,     ,          ,   .
      -       :Smile: 
   ""        :Smile: 
               ,       ...

----------

, .
      .

*KX3 shipments are estimated to begin between March 27th and 31st. 

*  .  .
, !!

----------

> ?


    ...  ,   -   .
  -  ...
  -  .    .

----------


## km6z

16 , Bill W6GQ,   Yahoo Groups KX3-Elecraft KX3:
In America, you wait for radio, in Soviet Russia, radio waits for you!

----------


## R0JU

> 


_one of -    
,    
_



> In America, you wait for radio, in Soviet Russia, radio waits for you


      ?

----------


## R0JU

,    ( )     ,      , ,  ,     :Smile: 
        -        ,   .
, ,          ,     ,  ...   3     ""            3.





> 5 ...


 :Shocked:   ?
 ,     ,   ft-817  ...

----------


## ijk

> ,    ...        5 ...
>      ,    ..(  )...     ()...      ,  ,   . (   ).       .


   , -   ,    ,     ,    .    ,   ,       (  )     .

    -          
    ,  -      .

----------


## R0JU

...
-   . ,        .
     -        ,      ,    ,        " ",           .

...  , ,   -...

----------


## LZ1VB

,  ?            ,    , , , , . -          ?        . 3     .           3,         .                .      .      2    3 -      6 .
        ,         .

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,  ?            ,    , , , , . -          ?        . 3     .           3,         .                .      .      2    3 -      6 .
>         ,         .


        -    ,    - .   , ...               - "             10 %  ,   2  - 20%,    3  - 30%" -  ,      .  ,   ,  -     ,       ,   10 .  ,      10    , ..    .     -      .  ,       100       .   .   ,    ,          .  .         .

----------

> 


   ...  ,   (  -  ),   5   ,  -   .    .  -       ... 
,        ,     ... :Rolling Eyes:  
    /P .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ..      ,     ...


  ,     "...   ,   KX3     28 ..."

----------


## R0JU

> ... ...


...        :Smile:

----------


## R0JU

3    ,     -      ,      .
      - .     ,        ... 

       , ,      , , ,     :Evil or Very Mad: 
**        .

----------


## DL5XJ

.  DL 80         . ..       ,  .  .   -        ,         897-. 




> ,  -    ,       ,   10 .  ,      10    , ..    .     -      .


,      .    -  .  10       .          . 
  .  --,        ::::  .

----------

